# Evangelical movement of wales theological training course



## deathtolife (Mar 23, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience, or contact with the Evangelical Movement of Wales Theological Training Course?

Thoughts?

Here: https://www.emw.org.uk/leadership/theological-training-course/


Thanks.


----------



## jambo (Mar 23, 2016)

I know a few people who have done this course and all spoke very highly of it. The course is sent out by email and most of the work is done at home with two week block per year spent in residence at the college. The emw is thouroughly based on the reformed faith.


----------

